# I've been converted...



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

I've gone to the dark side. >_< My first betta was entirely planned for. I spent a week or more getting things together for him and setting up the tank and everything. I promised myself that I would never buy a betta on impulse like so many others here speak of. I went into pet stores, looked at bettas, and left again without difficulty. And then... I saw him. A pale irridescent blue veiltail. And I couldn't resist him.

So now I have two betta boys! Only thing is, since this latest guy was unplanned for, he's stuck in a little gallon container until I can get him a bigger tank. Makes me feel really guilty, but I keep telling myself that he's way happier now than he was in that little cup.

He's reallly pretty. I still don't have a name for him though...


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't feel guilty. Your guy is now in a good home, in a larger tank then his little bowl and has someone who cares about him.
And when you do set a tank up your happy with he will be in even more fishy bliss.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Yup. He has been swimming around a lot more and exploring since I put him in his critter keeper. He was looking pretty depressed on the bottom of his cup at the store.

I think I'll call him Jack, short for Jack Frost! ;D


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

lol That is an awesome name!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new fish! They are VERY addicting, one minute I had 8 now I have 18.lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had 10 but one died and I'm down to 9 but not for long! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the club. 

I only have nine now, because I lost one a week ago. I don't know if I'm ready the replace him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feel bad not knowing what killed Bonnie.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

be careful...............i have 68 now:shock:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL Christina!! I wanna have 68!! LOL


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL it is hard not to have more than one. They come in so many colors and styles. Congrats on him.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol, I don't feel so guilty now knowing that all of you have so many. I really can't get any more though because I've got a tiny dorm room that I happen to be sharing with another person... hehe.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck! I have 8 now-this weekend my family is coming to visit, and i told my sister she could pick out a new betta for me to go into the 2.5 gal tank!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

ya.. get ready for the addiction! i have 10 now, lost one last week from unknown causes


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

jupiter, thats awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to try to look for a new one today.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

good luck dramaqueen


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, but I didn't get one. They were in a mess over there at Petsmart. They were getting ready to do water changes and they were unpacking new bettas and they were al in bleu water so you couldn't see what colors they were. They had only one box open and it was all males. So I guess I'll try another day. "sigh".


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well im sure youll find a nice one next time


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah last time i went to petco I was planning on getting one male crown tail and ended up with two. I was mad for going on impulse, but they are so much prettier now. My "tye-dye" is now changing colors with different lighting. if i use a more white light he looks blue and purple and with the tank light he looks purple and magenta!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

So I take it that a medium critter keeper would be a good home for a betta fish? If I got a small filter and thermometor and a heater? =] would the heater cause the plastic to leech chemicals? =] I'm seriously considering a critter keeper as my first beta's home! =] from what I see they're cheap but I just don't know if they are dependable or not yet. =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use critter keepers. One holds 1.5 gallons and the other holds 2.5 gallons.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the critter keepers  7 out of my ten are in 2.5 Gallons. There's wonderful to have, easy to clean, multiple sizes, good sized for heaters, and generally look nice  I need one more and all of my bettas will be in at least a 2.5 Gallon  I definitely suggest them for first time homes.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

aw thats cute


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll help you name him... Burst, Azul, Aqua Man, Sky and Swirl.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I feel bad not knowing what killed Bonnie.


Doesn't it suck? I've been thinking about what I could have done to save Brutus since he took the big swim on Saturday even though I tried everything I could.

We do the best we can and sometimes, we lose.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes they die at the drop of a hat.


----------

